# Cutting dados on a router table



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I would prefer to use a router table over using a dado set on my table saw to cut 3/4 x 3/8 dados for things like carcass sides, but whether I use my freud 3/4" straight cutting bit or a spiral cutting bit my router seems to really struggle cutting the grooves. I'm using a PC 890 spinning the bit at its highest speed and I'm trying to cut the groove in one pass. Shouldn't it be able to cut a slot like that in one pass in soft or hardwood? Is it a matter of having to make multiple passes or is there a specific kind of bit I should be using to make a cut like that? 

I'm asking because if I can make the cuts without a lot of effort, I have an idea for making a dado sled for my router table for efficiently cutting dados and rabbets.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Paul

I suggest the cutter may not be at its best and I would not do it in one pass. I also have to say I would not use the router table and use the router in the plunge mode
Tom


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

go here for some info http://www.routerworkshop.com/dadogroove.html http://www.routerworkshop.com/osdados.html http://www.routerworkshop.com/shelvingdado_.html their may be some more info their also del


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I read all those links and they don't answer the problem I have had with the bits. The last one says that any 3/4" bit straight cutting bit will work but my experience has been that in something like oak ply, pushing the stock through the cutter is like hitting a wall and the dust loads up in the groove.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

The bit(s) you have should do the trick BUT the chips loading up in the slot can be the error and it's not safe to back up to clean them out.

But you may want to try a 3/4" bottom cutting bit,this bit is set up to cut the bottom as well as the sides unlike the standard 3/4" bit that has a blank spot in the center of the bit,that's to say the carb.part of the bit is not set up to plunge in to the stock but it will cut fine when you move right into the stock.

Cutting a 3/4" wide slot 3/8 " deep should be duck soup for your router,take a look at the jig below in the snapshots, It's best to use a plunge router for this type of job with a vac. pickup BUT this jig will let you use it on the router table also and you don't need to keep it sq. with the table top, because the brass guide will do that for you.
You can make the jig as wide or as how long you want it to be the key is the 1" slot for the brass guide to run in. 

When I use the jig on the router table I put in a P.C. insert I made to fit the opening because it has 6 1" holes that let the router table vac. system pull the chips down the opening in the plate, it will not take all of them into the vac. system but most will go up the hose into the bag.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2617

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2618

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2619

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2679

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2677

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2680

Bj


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

Its becoming clear now that this is a problem with chip extraction. Whether its with a plunge router or with a router table, this appears to be an application that requires vacuum pulling the waste away from the spinning bit. I wasn't expecting that with the router table set up because of gravity, but I can imagine you need to have good vacuum drawing the waste or they'll gather in the groove.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

I now use a vac. pick up for the Plunge router(s) all the time and some times for the router table.
It works great ,I have it setup on a base for the MilesCraft products and it comes as a standard item (vac,pickup) on the Freud router that I use in the router table.

Most router fans blow down to the base to keep the chips from going into the router motor and the vac pickup will block the air flow so it can and will suck up the chips.
I don't know if they make a vac.pickup for your router but I sure you can come up with something that will work on your setup.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2775

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2776

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2815

Bj


----------

